# Question About the New ST424 Hydro Control



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Hello, I am considering a Husky ST424 as I see it has an almost 300 cc engine which is what I need. However my dealer here has warned me that it has very thin metal on the bucket and the Hydro control is not efficient to use as it is on the Honda or Ariens. He also mentioned something about cables being everywhere and the chute controls being difficult.

I'm not sure if he's just trying to dissuade me because its not something he carries or if there is any truth to his claims?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like your dealer is trying to persuade you to buy his product.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Wheeled version if it matters. 

He can order it but not something he usually stocks. Anyone have one of these Pro hydro models can offer feedback? Appreciated. 

They pricey here and unlike the Simplicity Pro 24 he won’t order one so I can try. I need to commit.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

With over 300 plus inches a year my first priority would be parts availability on the shelf.
You get alot of snow and will be using whichever machine you choose alot.
What is the most common brand there?
Which machines suffer from frozen controls and such.
You really have a unique situation and IMO it would come down to parts availability and which machines tolerate alot of usage before controls and such start having problems.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Ariens and Toro are by far the most popular in my region. I will likely end up with the Platinum 24 but wanted to explore options as I would have preferred hydro drive and better chute control. I am not a fan of the Ariens chute control set up. 

I am also not adverse to stockpiling common wear and break parts if ordering a less common brand to the area. Parts stockpiling for snowmobiles, trucks etc is common here.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> Ariens and Toro are by far the most popular in my region. I will likely end up with the Platinum 24 but wanted to explore options as I would have preferred hydro drive and better chute control. I am not a fan of the Ariens chute control set up.
> 
> I am also not adverse to stockpiling common wear and break parts if ordering a less common brand to the area. Parts stockpiling for snowmobiles, trucks etc is common here.


There are a few posts in different threads on the controls on those.
First usages.
Inconvenient.
Odd.
Different.
They all seem to say after a few hours it becomes natural and you don't even think about it.
Now me I have to still reach over to move my deflector..and reach down to crank the chute.Reaching down to crank is no big deal to me ..I don't even think about it.. but moving the defector on the move is kinda tough as I have to time my step and get it done it that short time frame. If I had a lever anywhere on the dash I probably wouldn't even think about it.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

I have not seen the Husqvarna 424 in person, but I have a 2017 Husqvarna ST324P. It is a wheeled hydro, 24" width, 254cc LCT and it moves snow very well. The bucket on my 2017 is as sturdy as the bucket on the Honda HSS928 I had for a short time. I don't move snow in a large area but my terrain is all slope and hillside, including the plow pile which is also on the hill.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Jenny said:


> Hello, I am considering a Husky ST424 as I see it has an almost 300 cc engine which is what I need. However my dealer here has warned me that it has very thin metal on the bucket and the Hydro control is not efficient to use as it is on the Honda or Ariens. He also mentioned something about cables being everywhere and the chute controls being difficult.
> 
> I'm not sure if he's just trying to dissuade me because its not something he carries or if there is any truth to his claims?[/QUOT
> 
> For me all the Husky's with the cast iron impeller are not as maneuverable as the Ariens or Simplicity machines due to the weight of the impeller in addition to the cast iron gear case. 24" Signature Pro is an awesome machine. That or the Ariens Platinum 24" SHO are better choices IMHO than the Husky in the 24" range, and I have owned Husky before. I also agree with your dealer about the chute controls. At this point in the season personally I'd wait unless you are getting a deal on price.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks I have head that there will be an Ariens PRO 24" next season which will be the same as Platinum 24" but with the Hydro transmission so I may wait to see if that comes to fruition.

The dealer mentioned the hydro control on the ST424 was also not nearly as convenient to use as the Ariens. I can not tell from the dash pic on the Husky site why that would be? Mostly curious at this point. I think I've checked this unit off my list due to the chute control. I need easy and convenient and quick.


----------



## Randeboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Jenny said:


> Thanks I have head that there will be an Ariens PRO 24" next season which will be the same as Platinum 24" but with the Hydro transmission so I may wait to see if that comes to fruition.
> 
> The dealer mentioned the hydro control on the ST424 was also not nearly as convenient to use as the Ariens. I can not tell from the dash pic on the Husky site why that would be? Mostly curious at this point. I think I've checked this unit off my list due to the chute control. I need easy and convenient and quick.


I have a ST427T. The Hydro Control is OK. You just push the stick forward og backwards.. 

About the bucket, it is not thick enough in my opinion. The side of the bucket moves when u engage the auger... 

My blower just broke down BTW. One of the two bolts that hold the bearing on the shaft that goes out to the sprocket driving the belt just broke right off. Looks like this is a problem, not common, but i know one other person with the same problem. 
I Wonder If they torque the bolt to much from the factory.


----------



## Randeboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Randeboy said:


> Jenny said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I have head that there will be an Ariens PRO 24" next season which will be the same as Platinum 24" but with the Hydro transmission so I may wait to see if that comes to fruition.
> ...


UPDATE: Got the new part from dealer, and Husqvarna has improved the part. Its more heavy duty now.


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

Jenny said:


> Hydro control is not efficient to use as it is on the Honda or Ariens.



Sounds like your dealer is trying to dissuade you. The hydro transmission in the Husq 400 series are the same as the honda machines.


----------



## ToddMoore (May 12, 2021)

Jenny said:


> Thanks I have head that there will be an Ariens PRO 24" next season which will be the same as Platinum 24" but with the Hydro transmission so I may wait to see if that comes to fruition.
> 
> The dealer mentioned the hydro control on the ST424 was also not nearly as convenient to use as the Ariens. I can not tell from the dash pic on the Husky site why that would be? Mostly curious at this point. I think I've checked this unit off my list due to the chute control. I need easy and convenient and quick.


I was really looking forward to the 2021 Ariens Great Lakes edition since it was 24" and rumored to be Hydrostatic drive. Alas, my hopes were dashed when I found out (direct from Ariens) that the new model will be disc-o-matic. Too bad. That is a deal breaker for me. Then again, the only other Hydrostatic drives to choose from in 24" are the Honda 724 and Husqvarna 424. Since I am in the market now, I am curious what you ended up buying - and if you are satisfied.


----------

